# Sar Tech selection fitness test, is it pass/fail?



## Unglunk (18 Dec 2008)

I apologize if this has been covered on here, but i was unable to locate it.

     Is the Sar Tech selection physical pass/fail, or is it like JTF2 and gets a point score based on overall performance? Basically, if i get the minimum on this, run in 10:15, 31 pushups etc, is this still not very fine? Before anyone says it, i know you should always shoot for better then the minimum and in most cases, you need to be better then the other guy, but what is the word on Sar Tech? Is it pass/fail? I also know there is more to it then this, but just want to cover this specific aspect of the trade.


----------



## Unglunk (18 Dec 2008)

Yep, thats what i was looking for.

     Thanks.


----------

